# Gewässerrandstreifen erhöhen die Artenvielfalt



## thanatos (30. Juli 2021)

Eine Erklärung was ein Randstreifen ist wäre hilfreich ,ich war noch nie in Bayern 
aus meiner Zeit als Meliorationsarbeiter außer Viehkoppeln habe ich keine landwirtschaftliche
Fläche gesehen die die bis zum Böschungsrand genutzt wurde .Die ungenutzte Böschung 
hat je nach Grabentiefe eine Breite von 2- 6 m . Das sind aber künstliche Entwässerungsgräben.
Bei schiffbaren Kanälen gehört ein 15 m breiter Streifen dem Schifffahrtsamt .
Seen - soweit die Ufer genutzt werden könnten sind doch eh an gutzahlende Bauherren
verscherbelt - alles andere ist bei uns noch Natur pur .
Was das mit Schmetterlingen zu tun hat ????
ist aber bei Zecken ein beliebtes Plätzchen .


----------



## thanatos (30. Juli 2021)

Eigentlich habe ich eine Erklärung über das Randstreifengesetz erwartet -
aber die Bazis wollen den Saupreissen -japanischen wohl dumm sterben lassen.


----------



## fishhawk (30. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

bin zwar weder Bazi noch Bayern-Seppl o.ä., aber was ein Gewässerrandstreifen in Bayern ist, weiß ich vermutlich trotzdem.

Das sind Uferstreifen von je nach Gewässer 5 - 10 m Breite, die weder acker- oder gartenbaulich genutzt werden dürfen.
Bäume und Sträucher sind dort zu erhalten.


----------



## Verstrahlt (30. Juli 2021)

Hier bei mir an der Eder (NRW) hab ich das fast auf der kompletten gepachteten Strecke. 2-5m würd ich schätzen... meter hohes "Unkraut"  Brennesseln usw....^^
Da alles Naturschutzgebiet ist darf auch nix geändert werden was Angeln vom Rand aus fast unmöglich macht.


----------



## rippi (30. Juli 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin zwar weder Bazi noch Bayern-Seppl o.ä., aber was ein Gewässerrandstreifen in Bayern ist, weiß ich vermutlich trotzdem.
> 
> ...


Danke für die Erklärung, lieber Bayern-Seppl fishhawk.


----------



## fishhawk (30. Juli 2021)

Hallo,


rippi schrieb:


> Danke für die Erklärung, lieber Bayern-Seppl fishhawk.


Da nich für lieber Friesenjung


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Juli 2021)

fehlt nur noch, dass jetzt ein Braunschweiger auftaucht.
BS gehörte nämlich nie zu Preußen und zu Bayern erst recht nicht


----------



## thanatos (31. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> fehlt nur noch, dass jetzt ein Braunschweiger auftaucht.
> BS gehörte nämlich nie zu Preußen und zu Bayern erst recht nicht


als ich noch ganz jung war hat mir mal ein Onkel erklärt -
" jeder der nicht Bayer ist - ist ein Saupreiß-japanischer "
Danke für die Erklärung - über das Gesetz .
Als ich noch mobiler war - meine Lieblingsangeplätze waren 
mit meterhohen Brennesseln umsäumt - einfach durch - natürlich nicht nackt -
da war ich sicher den macht mir keiner streitig - OCC das war ja damals normal .


----------



## Fruehling (31. Juli 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> ..._Anmerkung der Redaktion:
> Inwieweit den Fischen diese Streifen taugen, ist noch nicht wissenschaftlich belegt. Aber besonders bei angrenzenden Feldern könnte sich der schädliche Nährstoffeintrag vermidern._...




Besteht der Bewuchs aus Bäumen und/oder hohen Sträuchern - idealerweise südlich vom Gewässer - entsteht im Sommerhalbjahr ein sehr vorteilhafter Kühleffekt, der bei stetig steigenden Temperaturen oft sogar fangentscheidend ist. Daß kleinere Gewässer hiervon stärker profitieren als größere, versteht sich von selbst...


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Juli 2021)

Das ein vermehrtes Insektenaufkommen für den Fischbestand und überhaupt für die Biodiversität von Vorteil ist,
sollte eigentlich jeder wissen


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Juli 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> Als ich noch mobiler war - meine Lieblingsangeplätze waren
> mit meterhohen Brennesseln umsäumt - einfach durch - natürlich nicht nackt -


na ja, als Urbayer wirst Du ja wohl in Lederhosen unterwegs gewesen sein.
Gibt es die auch mit langen Beinen,extra für Brennesseln?
Wenn ja, kann man sich da noch richtig bewegen?
Und überhaupt, sieht das nicht bescheuert aus ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Gibt es die auch mit langen Beinen,extra für Brennesseln?



Nee aber man bekommt ein paar Watstiefel mit dazu beim Kauf - für schwieriges Gelände......


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> na ja, als Urbayer wirst Du ja wohl in Lederhosen unterwegs gewesen sein.
> Gibt es die auch mit langen Beinen,extra für Brennesseln?
> Wenn ja, kann man sich da noch richtig bewegen?
> Und überhaupt, sieht das nicht bescheuert aus ?


Hallo,

Kommt mir nicht mit Lederhosen.
Ich mag keine kurzen Lederhosen und lange habe ich auch nicht. In den 1950ern war es bei uns üblich (ob früher auch schon weiss ich nicht) den kleinen Jungens solch eine kurze Lederhose, Boxl genannt, zu kaufen. Die war haltbar und wurde auch so gekauft, dass man die von der ersten bis zur vierten Klasse tragen konnte.
Im ersten Jahr war die deutlich zu groß, mit zweiten Jahr etwas zu groß, irgendwann im dritten Jahr passte sie dann gut, zum Ende des dritten Jahres war sie ein bißchen zu klein und im vierten Jahr wurde es eng. Gereinigt wurde die nie und eine neue, saubere musste schnell Gebrauchsspuren aufweisen. Dafür wurde sie extra dreckig und speckig gemacht, auch unter Zuhilfenhahme des Pausenbrotbelages  . Ich mochte sie eigentlich nie. Da mindestens die Hälfte der Jungens in der Klasse solch eine Hose von April bis Oktober trug, war man trotzdem nicht diskriminiert. Ich muss betonen, dass bei uns in Franken Lederhosen von Erwachsenen damals nie getragen wurden und auch in keiner Tracht vorkamen, aber uns Jungens wurden die zwangsweise reingedrückt.

Gruß

Lajos (ein Lederhosengeschädigter)


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Juli 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kommt mir nicht mit Lederhosen.
> Ich mag keine kurzen Lederhosen und lange habe ich auch nicht. In den 1950ern war es bei uns üblich (ob früher auch schon weiss ich nicht) den kleinen Jungens solch eine kurze Lederhose, Boxl genannt, zu kaufen. Die war haltbar und wurde auch so gekauft, dass man die von der ersten bis zur vierten Klasse tragen konnte.
> ...


Und was war mit den grünen Strumpfhosen mit Muster dazu, das war dann die Steigerung. **


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Juli 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und was war mit den grünen Strumpfhosen mit Muster dazu, das war dann die Steigerung. **


Hallo,

nein, soweit ging es bei uns doch nicht und wir hatten auch keine Haferlschuhe dazu.
Aus Sicht der Eltern verstehe ich das schon, die Hose hielt vier Jahre (kaputt wurde da nichts) und der einmalige, etwas hohe Preis relativiert sich, wenn der Ableger das Ding dann eben die nächsten Jahre jeweils ein gutes halbes Jahr trug. 

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## hanzz (31. Juli 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> In den 1950ern war es bei uns üblich


Bei uns im Ruhrpott auch. Denke, das war in vielen Teilen des Landes so. 
Mein Vater hat davon immer geschwärmt, weil die so robust waren. 
Anfang der 80er als ich so 6,7 Lenze hatte, wollt er mir auch so n Ding verpassen, weil die ja so robust waren. 
Da waren aber kurze Hosen wie Fußballer sie trugen modern und ich habe meinem Vater unmissverständlich klar gemacht, dass ich auf die Lederhosen verzichte, um Spätfolgen einer gemobbten Kindheit zu vermeiden.   

Zum Thema 
Bei uns am Kanal sind einige Uferbereiche seit einiger Zeit sich selber überlassen und ich habe dieses Jahr wirklich mehr Libellen, Schmetterlinge, Bienen und Hummeln entdecken können. 
Wespen habe ich dieses Jahr so gut wie keine gesehen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. Juli 2021)

Wo Du´s sagst - mit den Wespen ist das hier ganz ähnlich ... ganz wenige gesehen.

Seid´ mal froh mit der Lederbüx - musste als Kind Sonn/Feiertags immer extrem kratzende "Konfirmationshose" tragen - das war so eine Qual - aber meinen tollen Vater haben meine Schmerzen nicht gestört - Hauptsache ordentlich gekleidet 

R.S.


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

ja, Wespen sind heuer rar. Ich sehe momentan mehr Hornissen als die üblichen Wespen. Gut die Hornissen sind ja auch Wespen aber ich meine mit Wespen mehr die Deutsche Wespe, die Gemeine Wespe oder die Sächsische Wespe etc.
Was auch wenig ist, aber das ist jetzt schon das dritte Jahr in Folge, das sind die Zecken. Ich habe ja Freigänger Katzen und das sind gute Indikatoren und ab so etwa Angang Juli sind die Zecken richtig selten. Im Frühjahr noch normales Vorkommen, reisst dies so Anfang Juli drastisch ab. Was ich die letzten drei Jahre bei meinen Katzen von Juli bis Oktober noch entferne, habe ich früher in einer Woche gehabt. Wie gesagt, ist jetzt das dritte Jahr, dass ich das bei uns beobachte.
Ich vermisse die Biester nicht, aber komisch ist das schon.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (31. Juli 2021)

Hiho,
bald sind Wahlen, das ist der einzige Grund warum der Begriff Gewässerrandstreifen überhaupt mal an die Öffentlichkeit dringt. Kein Wort dazu, daß Bayern das letzte Bundesland war, das keine Definition dafür hatte, wie weit die Bauern mit ihren Spritzen, Miststreuern und Güllebombern an die Gewässer heran dürfen. In allen anderen Bundesländern ist dies schon seit Jahrzehnten geklärt.

Zur Situation hier: ~ 5m links und rechts vom Gewässer sind sowieso ungenutzt weil kein Treckerfahrer es riskiert näher ans Wasser heran zu fahren weil die Böschungen überall von Bisamratten und Bibern durchlöchert sind. Wegen Klimaveränderungen und menschlicher Eingriffe ist mein Lieblingsbach in den letzen 50 Jahren durschschnittlich auf ca. 50% der eigentlichen Breite geschrumpft. Der Bereich zwischen heutigem und früherem Bett füllt sich mit einem Gemisch von Treibholz, Gras, Brennnesseln, Springkraut und Disteln und verfilzt durch das Vorkommen einer Schlingpflanze zu einer teilw. fast undurchdringbaren Wand.
Gut für allerlei Getier, anstrengend und auch gefährlich für jeden der da hindurch ans Gewässer will. Man übersieht im Dschungel leicht die Ausspülungen des früheren Bachbetts und tritt schnell mal ins Leere .
Das Rein und Raus ist dermaßen anstrengend, daß man oft sehr weit den Bach lang watet - eigentlich nicht so gut fürs Gewässer.

Eine positive Entwicklung der letzten 3 Jahre ist das Vorkommen von Maifliegen. Die gabs früher so gut wie gar nicht und sind natürlich ein großer Gewinn für Fische, Vögel und Fledermäuse. Ob es einen Zusammenhang mit der neuen Verordnung zum Schutz der Randstreifen gibt, weiß ich nicht, kann es mir aber gut vorstellen. Es gibt z.B. einen Schweinezüchter auf den ich so ein bischen schaue weil er immer sehr nah am Gewässer gegüllt hat, der scheint nun tatsächlich ein bischen besser aufzupassen. Und der wird hoffentlich nicht der Einzige sein.


----------



## fishhawk (31. Juli 2021)

Hallo,


thanatos schrieb:


> als ich noch ganz jung war hat mir mal ein Onkel erklärt -
> " jeder der nicht Bayer ist - ist ein Saupreiß-japanischer "


Nach der Definition leben im Freistaat Bayern dann wohl überwiegend japanische Saupreißn".


----------



## thanatos (1. August 2021)

Danke Lajos für die Erklärung der Lederhose - nein ich bin kein Bayer - Kind
Heimatvertriebener - aber nicht aus Bayern - bin katholisch getauft !
Rheinspezie mein Mitgefühl so bes... Eltern hatte ich auch , Lederhose nur 
für Freizeit und die sah aus wie von Lajos beschrieben .
eine Lange hatte ich zum Motoradfahren - haben mich hier viele drum beneidet .
nun zum Thema ,ich finde es gut wenn man darauf achtet das die Gewässer besser 
geschützt werden .Als wir noch die LPG direkt am See hatten hatten wir im 
Sommer eine Sichttiefe von maximal 30 cm keine Wasserpflanzen dafür Schwefelwasserstoff
Jetzt ist der See wieder klar und relativ viel Kraut , gefällt nicht jedem , vielleicht
habe ich ihn darum so oft für mich allein .


----------



## fishhawk (1. August 2021)

Hallo,

die Randstreifen waren ja schon länger bundesgesetzlich vorgeschrieben. Die zuständigen Behörden konnten die  im Einzelfall aber auch  aufheben.

Allerdings können die Länder dazu auch noch eigene Regelungen erlassen.

Das haben m.W. mittlerweile so ziemlich alle getan.



thanatos schrieb:


> gefällt nicht jedem , vielleicht
> habe ich ihn darum so oft für mich allein .


Neben den ökologischen Auswirkungen kann ein nachlassender Angeldruck dem Gewässer auch gut tun.

Solange man trotz Vegetation noch legal ans Wasser kommt, wäre das für mich in Ordnung.


----------



## felix 3 (2. August 2021)

Brennnesseln, Disteln, Kletten und ZECKEN  -     

                 DRECKSSTREIFEN !


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. August 2021)

w.smithy schrieb:


> Brennnesseln, Disteln, Kletten und ZECKEN  -
> 
> DRECKSSTREIFEN !


lieber gepflastert und gekehrt, da piekst nichts, kein Krabbelviech und alles schön sauber


----------



## Seele (2. August 2021)

w.smithy schrieb:


> Brennnesseln, Disteln, Kletten und ZECKEN  -
> 
> DRECKSSTREIFEN !



Watstiefel an, zur Not noch nen Ring mit Zeckito rum sprühen und schon ist Ruhe. Seit dem habe ich Gott sei dank nur noch wenig Zecken.


----------



## felix 3 (2. August 2021)

Wunderbar.


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das ein vermehrtes Insektenaufkommen für den Fischbestand und überhaupt für die Biodiversität von Vorteil ist,
> sollte eigentlich jeder wissen



Politische Alibifunktion. Die Bauern spritzen weiter in ihren Monokulturen. Wenn es regnet läuft das Gift mit dem Regenwasser in den Bach und tötet alle Kleinlebewesen. Gifte, die in Deutschland nicht mehr verkauft werden dürfen, kaufen die Bauern in unserer Region in Luxemburg.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. August 2021)

w.smithy schrieb:


> Politische Alibifunktion. Die Bauern spritzen weiter in ihren Monokulturen. Das ist teilweise tatsächlich so. Wenn es regnet läuft das Gift mit dem Regenwasser in den Bach und tötet alle Kleinlebewesen. Gifte, die in Deutschland nicht mehr verkauft werden dürfen, kaufen die Bauern in unserer Region in Luxemburg. Welche Gifte, die hier verboten sind, kannst Du in Luxemburg kaufen?  Die kaufen dort, weil es billiger ist.


----------

